Any reasons to avoid direct booking versus Airbnb for 2nd or 3rd stays? - mgav
======
mgav
What are the arguments against a host and guest booking directly, instead of
through services like Aibnb, VRBO, etc?

I stayed at a house successfully for a week last summer, and the host and I
are interested in re-booking for next summer (same guests, host and location)?

Any reasons why host shouldn't book directly?

Any reasons why I, as a guest, shouldn't do it?

Obvisouly, booking directly would save about 15% in transaction fees.

Thanks!

~~~
verdverm
ToS and getting removed from the platform?

~~~
mgav
Not sure - I never thought of how TOS might apply the second time around.
Thank you.

------
mrgordon
Insurance, security deposit dispute, last minute cancellation or date change
by either host or guest

Many things could leave one party or the other on the short end of not having
an agreement but sure if everything goes great then it’s easy without a
contract or lease

------
gshdg
Might be issues for the host related to insurance

~~~
mgav
I've read mixed reviews about the value of the insurance, but you make a good
point. Thanks!

